# Silicone Baking Mats - Are They a Good Idea?



## kathrynrank (Dec 21, 2013)

I hear that they are great for baking. Has anyone had experience using them? A friend of mine found a 30% discount coupon code for a silicone baking mat. btw you can get the code at http://premiumvalueproducts.com/baking


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

They are great... and last a very long time too.  Do not hesitate.  The only part of parchment paper that is more convenient is that parchment is disposed and silicone mats must be washed.  That is not a deal breaker to me.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

I love them. 

Practical , and cute XD. 

Works great at home , and even in a professional enviroment. 

You have to wash them , but you usually have to wash anything non-disposable anyway.


----------



## trav45 (Dec 24, 2013)

They are good for sticky foods, but I use parchment for cookies, cakes, etc.  The silpats seem to inhibit the maillard reaction, so I only use for cookies if I don't want much browning.


----------



## janine352 (Dec 27, 2013)

In response to your question about silicone baking mats, I absolutely love mine.  I use it almost every day in the oven and to help prep food that is sticky and I don't want on my counter.  My daughter and I used it a lot this Christmas season and will be using it a lot again next week with the candy making for the New Year.  Nothing sticks to it.  I used it under my pies to keep the spill over on the mat and not in the oven.  And, when the mess was cooled off, it just lifted right off the mat.  Hope this helps.


----------



## brok3r (Apr 23, 2017)

We have been using it for quite a while now and it's awesome. It doesn't stick so we use it for pastry rolling not only baking and cooking in the oven it's called Cosmo Chef or Chef Cosmo...something like that. I would definitely recommend one.


----------

